# Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?



## rhyn2012 (11. Mai 2014)

*Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel aussagt, gibt es anscheinend Leute, die mit einem AMD Fx 8350 in WOW durchgängig ihre 40 + FPS erzielen.

Stand neulich, ich glaube in der des Vormonats.., in der Printausgabe der PCGH, das der Raff das wohl packt. Leider gibts dazu keinerlei Videos incl Fraps etc. 


Ich selbst habe AMD desöffteren verbaut, und gut okay, openworld habe ich die immer, zocke zwar nur auf Hoch 4xMSAA aber er schafft das ja wohl anscheinend überall 

Habe ein solches System hier, mittem FX 8350, und 8 GB Ram.
Bei mir brechen die Frames gern im LFR auf ~30 ein. Ausserdem habe ich in der Hauptstadt mit dem Intel nahezu ~55-60 FPS VSync an.
Der AMD läuft weniger flüssig, und auch nur bei 30-40 FPS @ stock. Abgesehen wenn ich nicht gerade vor einer Wand stehe, oder in den Himmel schaue 

Sacht an, wie kann ich in diesen Situationen : LFR, Hauptstadt nie unter 40 FPS sinken? 
Währe das möglich, würde ich den AMD behalten, weil ich einfach ein Fan von AMD bin 

MFG


----------



## n3rd (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Naja, Raff hat auch eine Titan bei sich verbaut. Welche GK werkelt denn an der Seite deines FX?
Wenn du der Ansicht bist, dass es nicht an GK, sondern an der CPU liegt = OC (brauchst aber
einen potenten Kühler, da der FX ein Hitzekopf ist).


----------



## rhyn2012 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

ich nutze "nur" ne GTX 770 welche für wow aber schon überdimensioniert sein dürfte, gerade in LFR´s wo es auf die CPU an kommt 

angeblich bekommt er es ohne OC hinn, einfach stock oder sogar undervoltet. evtl NB_Oc aber mehr nicht.
Das kann nicht sein xD


----------



## naruto8073 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Schau nach wie deine Kerne im Spiel ausgelastet sind. Falls mehrere nicht genutzt werden schalte sie probeweise ab. 
Probiere mal nur auf 4 bzw. 2 Kernen zu Spielen, hab gehört das es helfen soll.


----------



## rhyn2012 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

leider kann ich das jetzt nicht testen. hab gerad alles platt gemacht, hm. lohnt es nochmal neu aufzusetzen?
aber super tip


----------



## n3rd (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Schreib ihn doch per PN mal einfach an. 

sonst hier (ein Teil) seiner Konfig.


----------



## Markzzman (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Hast du alles auf Ultra ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

geh mal in den WOW ordner rein und such die Config.wtf, die mit den editor öffnen.

SET coresDetected <--- löschen

8-core:
SET processAffinityMask "65535"
oder:
SET processAffinityMask "21845"
eingeben und testen.


----------



## Stueppi (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Wie bekommt man in MMORPG's viele FPS mit wenig CPU Leistung, bzw. mit einem AMD FX:
-Hochtakten, sowohl den CPU Takt als auch den CPU/NB Takt.
-herausfinden weleche Einstellungen im Spiel CPU fesser sind. Das sind meistens all die dynamischen sachen wie Schatten, Licht und Spieler. Die Sichtweite nimmt sich auch einen guten Anteil der CPU.
-Kerne entparken. Hilft nicht immer, kann aber auch nicht schaden.

In MMORPG's hat man meistens das Problem das man nicht alleine ist. Das ist für das Zusammenspiel ganz toll, aber die CPU leidet enorm darunter. Wenn man das LOD einstellen kann bringt das schon eine menge, weil der PC dann nur berrechnet was man sieht. Gibt bei schnellen Bewegungen aber weiße "Blitze".
Wenn man die Menge an Spieler die dargestellt werden sollen begrenzen kann bringt das auch mehr FPS, die CPU wird wieder entlastet. Schatten frisst meiner Erfahrung nach am meisten CPU Leistung, dabei meine ich nciht die Auflösung.
Wenn man den Schatten ausmacht bringt das einen FPS boost. Die Schattensichtweise zu verringern bringt auch viel. Schatten nur bei anderen Spieler zu deaktivieren auch, aber das hat ja nicht jedes Spiel.
Die FPS und die GPU Auslastung würde ich mir mit der aktuellen MSI Afterburner Betaversion per OSD anzeigen lassen, die kann jetzt auch 64 Bit. An der GPU Last kannst du leicht erkennen ob die CPU gerade im Limit ist (alles unter 90% ist CPU limitiert.)

Und der letzte Tipp um nicht ins CPU Limit zu kommen bei MMORPG's lautet:

Kauf Intel. Ohne Witz, du wirst das Wort CPU Limit aus deinem Wortschatz streichen.


----------



## BiosShock (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Frage: Sind die FPS reproduzierbar? Sprich sind die Frames immer gleich egal an welchen Tag du den Rechner an machst?

Was ich damit sagen will: "sind die Latenzen im BIOS/UEFI für den Speicher fest vorgegeben"?

Dann geh mal in kleinen schritten bei der CPU mit dem Takt hoch(0,5 Schritte). Könnte helfen. Meiner arbeitet am besten mit 4,2/4,5Ghz( Standard/Boost)

Ich nutze dafür das Programm AMD-Overdrive. Und bitte die Spannung richtig angeben! Ich hab Standard 1,275V und Boost 1,300V stehen. Guten Kühler und Netzteil vorausgesetzt.

...und ich übernehme keine Haftung - die Werte sind für mein System.


----------



## rhyn2012 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Habe ihn bereits im Vorfeld mal deswegen per PN angeschrieben, mir persönlich kam es auch wie eine indirekte antwort vor, der Beitrag im Heft xD-was WoW betraf. Jedenfalls kam nie eine Antwort 


@ Gordon, da hört sich interessant an, hast du es jemals probiert? Hat es geholfen?

@ Stueppi, einen Intel i7 hab ich hier auch noch stehen  ich weis genau was du meinst xD

@ MArkzzman, nein spiele nur auf Hoch Settings, und wahlweise 2x oder 4x MSAA


----------



## Markzzman (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> @ MArkzzman, nein spiele nur auf Hoch Settings, und wahlweise 2x oder 4x MSAA


 
Puh das ist hart.
Hätte nämlich erstmal gesagt, die Schatten von Ultra auf 2. oder 3 Stufe zu stellen, das bringt einen guten Zuwachs.
Wie sehen deine Treiber Einstellungen aus ?

Alles auf Ultra schaff ich auch nur ~30 FPS zur Prime Time in der Pandaria Hauptstadt.
So selbstverständlich ist das nicht dort mit hohen Settings hohe FPS zu haben, vorallem wenn viele Spieler, Mounts, Pets etc. gerade dargestellt werden.


----------



## rhyn2012 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Joa ich weis.

Wenn ich am Intel sitze, läuft dort alles geschmeidiger.
Der AMD dem geht inner Stadt die Puste aus.

Schatten reduzieren hab ich versucht, brachte vonm Ultra auf Niedrig ungefähr 5-7 Frames. 
Gut, die Stadt währe nicht so wichtig. Aber im LFR läuft es unrund.
Zwar auch immer zwischen 30 -50 FPS je nach Zauber der Leute und des Encounters, aber diese fps fühlen sich halt runder beim Intel an.


----------



## seppo1887 (12. Mai 2014)

Also selbst mein Labby I7 macht in Ultra 60FPS Innenstadt.


----------



## Markzzman (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Zwar auch immer zwischen 30 -50 FPS je nach Zauber der Leute und des Encounters, aber diese fps fühlen sich halt runder beim Intel an.


Ist auch nicht so unnormal im 25er. Je nach Encounter ist das ja auch stark unterschiedlich.

Welche Treiber Settings hast du denn ? Hast du ein WoW Profil eingestellt oder werden die Systemeinstellungen benutzt ?


----------



## rhyn2012 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

@ MArkzzMan:

Nein kein Profil. Also nur Systemstandart! Hab das noch nie machen müssen.

Was genau soll denn darin eingestellt sein?


@ Seppo1887:

kommt auf den Server und die Zeit an.
Wenns leerer ist, so nach 23 oder 0 Uhr habe ich auch wieder an die 60 FPS in der Stadt. 

Oder früh morgens genau das selbe.
Aber das ändert ja nichts an der LFR Problematik 

MFG


----------



## Markzzman (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Hab aktuell leider keine nVidia Karte verbaut, aber ich such mal ein Screenshot raus.
Suchst im Reiter "Programmeinstellungen" WoW64.exe raus und stellst das so ein. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/811x455/2011/06/Grafikdetails.jpg
Dreifach Puffer aber auf an.

Weiter unten kannst du noch "clamp" einstellen
Qualität auf "Höchste Qualität"
Multithread "an"
Ganz unten "Adaptives VSync an"
Kann sein das ich 1-2 Option vergessen hab die nicht ersichtlich sind auf dem Screen.

Das sind maximal Details, die liefen schon auf meiner alten GTX 660. Mit in Game alles auf max. ausser Schatten auf 2te Stufe in Full HD.

Versuch mal wie das läuft, kann mir zwar kaum vorstellen wenn es mit den Standard Treiber Einstellung (die wesentlich weniger Performance fressend sind) nicht so rund läuft, das es so besser ist.
Aber die Settings müssen laufen mit guten FPS.

Ansonsten den AMD mal ordentlich Feuer geben Richtung 4,5 GHZ.

Wenn das alles nicht zufriedenstellend ist, weiter an den Grafiksettings wieder runter oder was einfach auch Fakt ist Intel und nVidia performt in WoW einfach im Verhältnis zu AMD Prozessoren oder AMD GPUs um längen besser.
Also wenn es dir wirklich sehr wichtig ist vernünftig 25er zu spielen, dann über einen aktuellen Intel nachdenken.


Gruß


----------



## rhyn2012 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Hab die CPU mal mit 2 Modulen laufen lassen, garnicht mal OC eben nur 2 deaktiviert, und es lief besser als mit 4 Modulen.

Leider immer noch um die 35-45 FPS , wo der i7 deutlich mehr rausholt, nämlich knapp 60 einmal drop auf 40, aber sonst konstant 57-60 fps.


----------



## rhyn2012 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Währe super wenn sich Herr Vötter mal zu Worte melden würde 

Falls sonst noch jamand etwas weis, immer her damit


----------



## rhyn2012 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Push!


----------



## Cross-Flow (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Also das du mit nem Intel NICHT mehr im CPU Limit bist bei WoW ist einfach gelogen.

 Es gibt im 25er genug Beispiele. Schon alleine nen Add On was den Combat Log abfragt reicht dafür aus ...

 AB 3.0 bringt ja auch nen 64 Bit Riva Statistik Server mit, kannst ja einfach mal mitlaufen lassen. Im Raid langweilt sich meine GTX 780 mit 901 Mhz Core und 70 % Auslastung durch die Gegend, da ist auf jeden Fall mein 3570K @ 4,2 Ghz die Bremse.

 Wie schon geschrieben selbst eine GTX 660 reicht auf Seiten der GPU lockerst aus, aber die CPU mit der du WoW ruckelfrei erleben kannst muss erst noch erfunden werden. Mit weniger als 70+ Fps möchte ich nicht mehr raiden, ansonsten gehen zu viele GCDs verloren


----------



## fxler (13. Juli 2014)

Ich habe meinen fx 8320 nicht einmal ins cpu limit bei wow gebracht,  weder in Städten, oder in Instanzen,  hatte ich auf max.  Settings /FHD nicht einen drop unter 60, wie es bei Raids aussieht weiß ich nicht,  spiele erst ne Woche.  
Zur Info ich habe eine Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Boost @1020/1400mhz


----------



## rhyn2012 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

immer noch nichts?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Hi rhyn2012 !

Ich möchte dir ein Angebot machen ! 
Ich optimieren deinen FX Rechner mit Windows und WOW, dann werden wir sehen wie sich WOW schlägt.
Dazu lade ich dich in mein Teamspeak ein, wenn du Lust hast. 
Da gehen wir Schritt für Schritt alles durch, um möglichst viel Performance herauszuhohlen 

Wenn Interesse, alles weitere via PM !


----------



## chakratos (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Also ich hab alles auf Ultra und habe mind 50+ FPS
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 (4x 3,4)
GK  : HIS R9 280x

Und ja ich habe viele add ons die auch die FPS beeinflussen können.

LG Chakratos


----------



## cvzone (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



fxler schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen fx 8320 nicht einmal ins cpu limit bei wow gebracht,  weder in Städten, oder in Instanzen,  hatte ich auf max.  Settings /FHD nicht einen drop unter 60, wie es bei Raids aussieht weiß ich nicht,  spiele erst ne Woche.
> Zur Info ich habe eine Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Boost @1020/1400mhz


 
Doch hast du. Du weißt nur nicht wie die Engine funktioniert und wie du den Task Manager richtig zu lesen hast in dem Falle. Deine CPU limitiert (im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten von WoW) sogar enorm.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



fxler schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen fx 8320 nicht einmal ins cpu limit bei wow gebracht,  weder in Städten, oder in Instanzen,  hatte ich auf max.  Settings /FHD nicht einen drop unter 60, wie es bei Raids aussieht weiß ich nicht,  spiele erst ne Woche.
> Zur Info ich habe eine Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Boost @1020/1400mhz



Deine CPU limitiert in WOW. Da hat cvzone ganz recht !


----------



## shadie (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi rhyn2012 !
> 
> Ich möchte dir ein Angebot machen !
> Ich optimieren deinen FX Rechner mit Windows und WOW, dann werden wir sehen wie sich WOW schlägt.
> ...


 
Ist man auf das Angebot eigentlich eingegangen?

Ist ja ein extrem netter Zug von dir!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Ich kann das auch anbieten, da in meinem TeamSpeak nur FX User sind, und wir nur MMO zocken.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Ist man auf das Angebot eigentlich eingegangen?
> 
> Ist ja ein extrem netter Zug von dir!


 
Nö


----------



## shadie (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Nö


 
Hm :-/, naja wer nicht will hat schon


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Genau das  

Habe auch so genug bei mir im Hilfetelefon zu tun.


----------



## Roboterblut (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Also auch ich wollte ja mein FX 8350 System los werden, eben wegen den Probs in WOW. WOW lastete ja bis dato nur einen Kern wirklich aus, da haste mit dem FX aufgrund der bescheidenen Singlecore Performance aber halt ziemlich gelitten.

Seit dem Patch vom letzten Mittwoch aber habe ich mit meinem System (FX8350 + Radeon 7870) durchgängig 50+ FPS ohne irgendwelches OC. Da mich das sehr gewundert hat habe ich mal den Taskmanager angeschmissen und siehe da. ,  2 Kerne werden laut Tastmanager zu ca 50 % ausgelastet, zwei weitere zu 25%. (LFR)

Beim Notebook von meiner Freundin (A10-5750M APU, R9 M290X) siehts sogar noch besser aus, hier werden alle 4 Kerne zu ca 75% ausgelastet laut Taskmanager. 

Anscheinend hat Blizz deutlich an der Multicore Optimierung gearbeitet, so das man mit einem FX jetzt auch in WOW ordentlich Spaß haben kann. So wird der FX wohl noch einige Zeit seinen Dienst tun, aktuell habe ich sonst kein aktuelles Spiel bei welchem nicht die GPU das Problem wäre xD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Ich biete dir an deinen FX zu optimieren !

Gehe dazu in meinen "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" (Sigantur Link)
Wenn Interesse besteht, lese dir den Startpost durch und melde dich in diesem Thread.

WOW ist mir auch mehr als bekannt 

Gruß


----------



## Markzzman (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Daher sind die Intel Prozessoren in WoW auch immer soviel stärker gewesen, weil die Pro MHz Leistung wesentlich höher ist zu den AMD´s.
Und i.d.R. werden i5 ( 4 Kerner ) von den meißten Gamern verbaut und WoW seit Burning Crusade wenigstens eine Dual Core Optimierung implementiert hat, sind eben Intels noch stärker geworden als AMDs.

Wie ich schon schrieb -> Mein kleiner 2 Kern Celeron stemmt ordentliche FPS in WoW. Und ich bin ja schon recht anspruchsvoll, was die optische Qualität betrifft.
Der ist zwar teilweise auf beiden Kernen bei ~95 % Auslastung. Aber das geht total klar, da der Celeron eh undervolted mit 0,75 Volt läuft und selbst @ Stock nur 60 Watt zieht oder so.

Was ich im Grunde aussagen möchte ist: Das was dir aufgefallen ist, ist mir bzw. den Hardware Freaks in der WoW Community bekannt. Ich hab auch einige Athlons, Opterons, Phenom II und Core i5 und jetzt Celeron in allen erdentklichen Taktraten, allgemein ordentlich OC, manuellen Mehrkernoptimierungen via config und und und gespielt mit WoW.
Gerade die AMDs sind da sehr auffällig gewesen in der schwachen Performance, im Verhältnis zu den Intels.

Dazu kommt dann noch das nVidia mit Blizzard zusammenarbeitet.
Und nVidia Karten auch immer besser laufen, als eine AMD Karte.

Das gewichtet dann schon sehr stark in der Perfformance.

Aber der Pre - Patch ist richtig schick bisher und schön das es bei dir jetzt besser läuft.
Ich persönlich bin mit den Änderungen auch sehr zufrieden.

Ciao


----------



## NuVirus (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bekomme in ein paar Tagen nen i3 Haswell mit 3,6Ghz da werde ich mal testen wie Wow damit im Vergleich zu meinem i7 läuft mit der 670. 
wenn ich Zeit finde auch mal den Vergleich zu einem Kaveri 7850k@3,6Ghz und 670. 

Auf meinem Haupt PC läuft mit der 670 OC alles butterweich auf max Details und 1920x1200 ich Zocke idr im Fenster Vollbild Modus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Bei STO läuft mein FX 8350 auf 3.2 GHz und immer noch top fps. 
Wow ist halt uralt aber bei mir kam ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## etmundi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in ein paar Tagen nen i3 Haswell mit 3,6Ghz da werde ich mal testen wie Wow damit im Vergleich zu meinem i7 läuft mit der 670.
> wenn ich Zeit finde auch mal den Vergleich zu einem Kaveri 7850k@3,6Ghz und 670.



Und, hast du Zeit gefunden und gibt es Zahlen zu deinem Vergleich?
Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## NuVirus (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Warte gerade noch auf die Lieferung meiner GTX 970 und eines neuen NTs damit ich im Kaveri bzw i3 PC die Grafikkarte verbauen kann ohne meinen Haupt-PC das NT ausbauen zu müssen - bzw das neue NT kommt in den Haupt-PC und das E9 in den i3 oder kaveri pc.


----------



## Markzzman (20. November 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Wäre interessant. 
Dann mach ma feddig da 

Ciao


----------



## NuVirus (20. November 2014)

Zocke aktuell nicht wirklich aktiv, bin am überlegen ob ich das Addon kaufe,  gibts eigl schon ne Planung wann der neue LFR kommt? 

ATM wird man wohl nicht mehr in alten LFR reinkommen da jeder der spielt levelt oder am gear in hcs usw Farmen ist.


----------



## painleZ (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

also ich hab auch an meinem Gaming rechner nen AMD FX 8350 8GB 1866MHz Corsair Ram, habe alles auf Ultra und 1920x1080p habe dauerhaft 60+FPS mit VSync: ON.
Grafikkarte= AMD Radeon R9 280X 4GB

die FPS bleibt Konstant in Raids sowie im PvP / Open World PvP

null problemo 

evtl hast du Hintergrundprogramme oder Updates oder einstellungen bei deiner Nvidia Karte durcheinander? evtl anstatt auf HÖCHSTE QUALITÄT mal auf Ausgeglichen oder LEISTUNG stellen, so könntest du evtl in deinem Fall etwas an FPS raus kitzeln, das wäre meine vermutung


----------



## NuVirus (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

So hab jetzt mal meine GTX 670 mit meinem A10 7850k kombiniert das heißt 3,8Ghz in Wow und 2 Module bzw. 4 Kerne.
Mit meinem i7 hat sich die GTX 670 im Raid meist gelangweilt - das bei 1920x1200 alles auf max Ingame und es ist immer flüssig spielbar gewesen so zwischen 50-100 FPS mit der AMD CPU hab ich jetzt im Raid (LFR 25 Mann)  so 20-35 FPS was für mich absolut zu wenig ist ich kann also Wow in Verbindung mit einem FM2+ System überhaupt nicht empfehlen da ist die CPU zu schwach - hab sogar 2400er CL10 Speicher drin wie im Intel PC also auch das ist gleich - seltsam finde ich nur das die AMD CPU irgendwie trotzdem nicht voll ausgelastet ist.
Selbst in der Open Wolrd sind die FPS nicht viel besser irgendwie zumindest nicht annähernd so hoch wie im Intel PC.


----------



## Markzzman (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Siehe Sig.

Intel Celeron 1840 @ Stock -> 28,00 € Neu
Asus GTX 560 TI 448 Cores @ Stock 60,00 € hier im Forum
8 GB Ram 27 € vor 3 Jahren bei MF

WoD #rennt mit 40-60 FPS in jeder Situation auf Ultra in Game Settings und Nv Treiber auf max. Qualität @ 2560x1440.
Ausnahme Arschhaaran

Findet den Fehler [An den Systemen die empfohlen werden für WoD und die teilweise die breite Gaming Community hat und auch bereit ist auszugeben. Oder liegt der Fehler doch bei mir und meinen System) ?

Gruß und Ciao
Frohe Weihnachten und so...


----------



## sebnitschke (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Ich komme mit meinem System (siehe Signatur) relativ gut zurecht. Ich habe in den meisten Inis und Open World 60 fps ab und zu (ohne für mich ersichtlichen Grund) droppen die aber mal so auf ca 30-35 fps. Hab noch nicht so drauf geachtet, aber ich denke eher in weitläufigen Gebieten. In Städten, BGs oder im Raid dropt es auch gerne mal auf ca 30 fps. Settings hab ich nicht alle auf Ultra, weiß ich aber grad nich auswendig.

Ich denke immer, dass die fps drops an meinem alten Prozessor liegen. Habs mit OC noch nicht versucht.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Jo da würde etwas OC helfen evtl besseren Kühler kaufen und wieso hast du eigl nur 2x2GB Speicher hier verschenkst du auch etwas Leistung im CPU Limit kann die höhere Speicherbrandbreite helfen, dein Sockel 1366 Board läuft im Idealfall mit Triple Channel das wäre dann wie 33% mehr RAM Takt das ist schon einiges.
Du könntest auch nen 2x4GB Kit holen und dann so aufteilen:
Channel 1 2x2GB, Channel 2: 1x4GB,  Channel 3: 1x4GB dann hast 12GB RAM und der PC sollte noch ne Weile ausreichend sein - evtl noch besseren Kühler dazu.

Was zockst du denn sonst noch für Games?



Markzzman schrieb:


> Siehe Sig.
> 
> Intel Celeron 1840 @ Stock -> 28,00 € Neu
> Asus GTX 560 TI 448 Cores @ Stock 60,00 € hier im Forum
> ...



Ashran bzw. große Raids sind halt genau der Punkt bei dem man in WoD ne hohe CPU Leistung braucht - wobei hier Raids das entscheidende sein sollte bzw. evtl. große BGs je nachdem was man macht.
Ich nehme zumindest mal mit das wenn jemand nen möglichst günstigen WoD Rechner will am besten ne Nvidia Karte und zumindest nen Celeron G1840 nehmen sollte der ja stark ist aufgrund der hohen IPC (im Raid bzw. Ashraan ist es ja selbst bei meinem i7 4790k@4,6Ghz droppt in manchen Bossfights mit vielen Leuten die FPS unter 60FPS, deswegen würde ich trotzdem mindestens nen i3 Haswell nehmen die doch nen Stück höher getaktet sind oder halt evtl. mal den Versuch mit nem G3258 OC starten.
4GB hätten für Wow wohl auch gereicht aber 8GB schaden ja nicht falls man mehr nebenbei laufen lassen will.

Um mal auf AMD CPUs zurück zu kommen, hier ist die Leistung von PCGH mit AMD CPUs, also da sieht es echt schlecht für AMD aus da man ja keinen i7 benötigt sondern ein i5 oder gar i3 auch ähnlich gute Resultate liefern:
http://pcgameshardware.de/screensho...of-Draenor-BETA-CPU-Benchmarks-1080p-pcgh.png

WoW Warlords of Draenor Beta: Polygon-Tuning und ausführliche Benchmarks


----------



## sebnitschke (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*

Gut, dass du das ansprichst. Ich hatte meine Signatur nicht aktualisiert *schäm. Hab ich jetzt aber getan. 
Ich habe mittlerweile 8 gb RAM und ne SSD auf der auch Wow liegt.

Ansonsten zock ich nich soo viel. Hab mal Tomb Raider und Metro 2033 Redux gespielt. Da gabs an sich keine größeren Probleme. Bei Metro ist mir allerdings aufgefallen, dass ich da ab und an auch Frame drops habe, wenn ich in einer Station ins Licht schaue oder sowas. 
Sowas sind ja aber anspruchsvollere Spiele und da hatte ich mir nichts bei gedacht, da es ja spielbar blieb und mein System ja nicht das neueste ist.


----------



## Markzzman (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ashran bzw. große Raids sind halt genau der Punkt bei dem man in WoD ne hohe CPU Leistung braucht - wobei hier Raids das entscheidende sein sollte bzw. evtl. große BGs je nachdem was man macht.
> Ich nehme zumindest mal mit das wenn jemand nen möglichst günstigen WoD Rechner will am besten ne Nvidia Karte und zumindest nen Celeron G1840 nehmen sollte der ja stark ist aufgrund der hohen IPC (im Raid bzw. Ashraan ist es ja selbst bei meinem i7 4790k@4,6Ghz droppt in manchen Bossfights mit vielen Leuten die FPS unter 60FPS, deswegen würde ich trotzdem mindestens nen i3 Haswell nehmen die doch nen Stück höher getaktet sind oder halt evtl. mal den Versuch mit nem G3258 OC starten.
> 4GB hätten für Wow wohl auch gereicht aber 8GB schaden ja nicht falls man mehr nebenbei laufen lassen will.
> 
> ...



Ahjo für den ganz schmalen Geldbeutel reicht der Haswell - R Celeron sicherlich.
Man muss dazu sagen, das der "Kleine" aber auch bei mind. ~ 80 % Auslastung ist in jeder Spielsituation. Schießt auch gerne auf ~ 95 % hoch.
Was alles nicht schlimm ist, weil selbst bei Dauerauslastung auf 100 % sollte - in meinem Fall mit 0,8 Volt - der Celeron ca. 40 Watt schlucken.

"Umweltfreundlich" ist der Celeron mal definitv, geht kaum über 40 Grad in meinem gut beheizten Wohnzimmer, sehr günstig, stromsparend und reicht eigentlich für die breite Masse an Computer Usern völlig aus.
Und wenn eine CPU ein bekanntermaßen "chronisch krankes" CPU fressendes Game wie World of Warcraft - in fast - jeder Spielsituation über 40 FPS halten kann in max. Quality, dann kann der Prozessor nicht so die verkehrte Wahl sein.

Ciao


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie will man mit einem AMD FX 8350 in wow durchgängig 40+ FPS erzielen?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal meine GTX 670 mit meinem A10 7850k kombiniert das heißt 3,8Ghz in Wow und 2 Module bzw. 4 Kerne.
> Mit meinem i7 hat sich die GTX 670 im Raid meist gelangweilt - das bei 1920x1200 alles auf max Ingame und es ist immer flüssig spielbar gewesen so zwischen 50-100 FPS mit der AMD CPU hab ich jetzt im Raid (LFR 25 Mann)  so 20-35 FPS was für mich absolut zu wenig ist ich kann also Wow in Verbindung mit einem FM2+ System überhaupt nicht empfehlen da ist die CPU zu schwach - hab sogar 2400er CL10 Speicher drin wie im Intel PC also auch das ist gleich - seltsam finde ich nur das die AMD CPU irgendwie trotzdem nicht voll ausgelastet ist.
> Selbst in der Open Wolrd sind die FPS nicht viel besser irgendwie zumindest nicht annähernd so hoch wie im Intel PC.



Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass es eher eine schlechte Mehrkern-Optimierung des Spiels ist. Intel nimmt sich die Last, die auf einen Kern geht und verarbeitet durch Hyperthreading wie mit zwei Kernen. Die AMDs machen das nicht. Da muss schon der Programmierer das Spiel so schreiben, dass es die Last auf die Kerne verteilt.

Beispiel bei mir: 
In BF4 werden alle acht Kerne bis ca. 75% gleichmäßig ausgelastet, je nach Situation springen sie sogar auf 90%. Der Flaschenhals bei BF4 ist meine GPU. Die FPS springen zwischen 47 und 60.
In War Thunder wo das Spielgeschehen und die Effekte nicht so intensiv sind, ist bei mir meist ein Kern auf 100% und ein zweiter bei höchstens 20%. Und das egal mit welchen Grafikeinstellungen. Die FPS springen zwischen 30 und 60.


----------

